# What Vg And Pg Ratio Is Good



## VapeSnow (23/6/14)

Im smoking sum juice and it burns my throat. Should i go 100vg? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex_Bael (23/6/14)

Don't be in too much of a rush. There are several factors that come into play such as nic level and equipment used. Going 100% VG should be quite low down on the list of fixes.

I would look at:
Nic Level
Equipment used(Top coil is harsher than Bottom coil for example)
PG/VG ratio (first reduce PG, some liquids are quite high, average is about 50/50 though)


----------



## VapeSnow (23/6/14)

Im using a pro tank mini 3 with vision spinner 2. Liquid is liqua and lekker flavors. Very nice flavors but burn my throat on every pull 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex_Bael (23/6/14)

What nicotine strength are you using? Should be noted on the bottles as mg/ml.

The protanks are bottom coil, so they should be fine. What voltage are you using on the battery?


----------



## devdev (23/6/14)

The problem is firstly Liqua. It is renowned for being high in PG and harsh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Yiannaki (23/6/14)

I bought some lekker vapours juice today at 9mg nic and it doesn't kick your throat. Give that a bash. 

That elvis's breakfast is super tasty 


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (23/6/14)

Plenty of things that can cause a burn in the throat - the flavour, the nic content, the coil, the voltage (or wattage) and the PG.

And sometimes it is just something that happens and if you keep on vaping for a bit, it goes away - "vape through it" is something I found helps with a lot of throat related problems.

Liqua burns my tongue and throat too, but only for the first few days, then it is like I get used to it and it goes away.

First vape of the morning, when my coil is cold also causes a throat burn, so I puff a few mouth only puffs, get the coil nice and toasty and after that it is smooth sailing again.

For me a 50/50 mix is perfect, enough PG to carry the flavour and enough VG to create nice plumes, but everybody has their favourite - get yourself some DIY juice and play around till you get what you like. Pure VG is nice in smoothness and cloud, but flavour is too muted for me (others like it again).


----------



## BhavZ (23/6/14)

Lekka Vapour juices are 20-30/80-70 pg/vg so if you are getting a scratchy feeling with both liqua and Lekka Vapour juices then I think it would point more to the nic level being to high for your liking.

Try vaping a zero nic version of the juices you are getting the scratchy feeling with and see if the issue persists.

If the issue is resolved then it would point to the nic level being to high for you, remedy would be to go down in the nic level of the juices you are vaping.

If the scratchy feeling persists with using zero nic but only happens with the liqua juices then it would indicate that you are a bit sensitive to the PG in juices and 50/50 pg/vg juices and juices higher in VG would help.


Hope that helps


----------



## Dr Evil (23/6/14)

Yeah the liqua's from what I've read is 70% pg and 30% vg. At 18mg nic that juice burns

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Alex (23/6/14)

100% PG with my DIY coffee extract is amazing on the REO, oh and with zero nic too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/6/14)

BhavZ said:


> Lekka Vapour juices are *20-30/80-70 pg/vg* so if you are getting a scratchy feeling with both liqua and Lekka Vapour juices then I think it would point more to the nic level being to high for your liking.
> 
> Try vaping a zero nic version of the juices you are getting the scratchy feeling with and see if the issue persists.
> 
> ...


From the rest of your post seems to me if you have got the percentages in the first sentence the wrong way round?


----------



## VapeSnow (23/6/14)

Thanks guys. I think it can be the nic. My liqua is 18mg nic and lekka flav is 12mg. I use to smoke marlboro gold. My volt u use on battery is between 3.8-4.3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (23/6/14)

Andre said:


> From the rest of your post seems to me if you have got the percentages in the first sentence the wrong way round?


 
From what @Tristan has told me, his juices are higher in VG than they are in PG 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/lekka-vapors-juice.785/


----------



## Andre (23/6/14)

BhavZ said:


> From what @Tristan has told me, his juices are higher in VG than they are in PG
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/lekka-vapors-juice.785/


Oh, ok...just then found it strange that you end up recommending 50/50 juices from 30/70, but no sweat, no real consequence.


----------



## BhavZ (23/6/14)

Andre said:


> Oh, ok...just then found it strange that you end up recommending 50/50 juices from 30/70, but no sweat, no real consequence.


My apologies, the post could be a bit confusing, the higher VG juices was in relation to the liqua juices, i.e. changing from liqua juices to juices with a higher VG ratio.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RezaD (24/6/14)

Or you could just have a burnt/clogged up coil. That will give you thraot burn on every pull. Swop out the coil.

On the the mPT3 though the nic level does seems amplified for lack of a better word. Even 12mg nic gives me a slight burn in the nasal passages when vaping at 7.5 watts or more on a 1.5 Ohm coil. If the coil is not burnt you could try dialing down the voltage a bit.


----------



## VapeSnow (24/6/14)

Thx for the advise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

